# Datenbankdesign, UML Darstellung Hierarchie



## mirus (3. Sep 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte eine Rollenhierarchie darstellen. Mir geht es dabei zunächst um das Modell und nicht um die konkrete Umsetzung. 
Mein Ansatz wäre:  
In der Tabelle "Role" befinden sich alle Rollen, die jeweils eine Id haben. 
In der Tabelle "Parent_Role" wird pro Datensatz die "id" der übergeordneten Rolle und die "id" der untergeordneten Rolle gespeichert. Bei der Kardinalität bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ein Datensatz von "Parent_Role" mit genau zwei Datensätzen von "Role" in Beziehung steht und das eine Datensatz von "Role" mit n Datensätzen von "Parent_Role" in Beziehung stehen kann. Kann man das so darstellen oder bin ich da jetzt ganz falsch gefahren?


----------



## Tobse (3. Sep 2015)

Das was du sagst, ist richtig. Bedenke aber: Eine Rolle kann so auch zwei Übergeordnete Rollen haben. Das kannst du durch einen Unique-Index auf Parent_Role.Role unterbinden - oder du packst alles in eine Tabelle.


----------

